#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Atualizar data e hora-Mikrotik RouterOS-vrs6 é a unica que funciona parcialmente

## muttley

Ola pessoal. 
Tenho duas RB750, tudo ok. E duas 433, e só na versao 6 do RouterOS, que a data e hora fica setado. 
Mas tem um pequeno probleminha. Se a RB desligar por alguns minutos, o relógio volta atrasado naqueles minutos que ficou sem energia. 
Alguém sabe o porque? 
Pois eu acho q as RBs não tem a bateria para a bios, firmware, e outras configurações.

----------

